# Burned oil smell



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Can a bad oil pump cause a burned oil smell at 131k miles? 3.5 v6 awd?4dr?
Its been doing this every once in a while and I've been concerned and I've been changing the oil regularly on high milage synthetic... it doesn't matter where I go or where I park... 
I don't understand why this is happening when I've owned this murano for 2yrs that I'm still paying on..
Can some one please help me?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Chances are one of your valve covers leaks at a corner and is dribbling oil onto one of the cats. Could also be a bad PCV valve if you're getting any smoke or you see any oil blowback in your air filter. No, a bad oil pump won't cause any smells.


----------

